# BFing Co-Sleepers When did you get AF again?



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

I've read that the average is 14 months post partum for BFers and I was wondering if it was even later if you co-sleep too.

DS is 12 months and no AF for me so far.

*I made the poll multiple choice in case you have more than 1 DC*


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

we co-sleep, EBF and dd nursed non stop but i still got af back at 6 months







:


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

still nothing at 13 mos. I hope soon!! We want to TTC again.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Purty darned close to 2 years both times. I got a good run for my money! I am so grateful for that; high needs baby 1st time and EC 2nd time, it was just great to have a hiatus for those early years! And now I have a Diva cup and it's like never having my period at all!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

2.5y with DD1, DD2 is only 8 months so I'm not expecting her for quite some time.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

12 months with ds#1
15 months with ds#2
ds #3 is 6 months old now- no AF


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think around 2 yrs for DS#1....with DS#2 we had a nursing strike I didn't quite handle right so I got it at around 10 months, then went away again until around 20 months...DD is 6 mo and so far nothing!


----------



## mommy2laney&cal (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi. 18 months exactly with my first, got pregnant right after that. Then while tandem nursing went until 25 months with my second. I didn't miss it.


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

7 mos with DS
2.5 mos with DD

Co-slept with both, and EBF both. My body just likes to menstruate, I guess!


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Just shy of seven months. It came back last week.

But I'm not too shocked. I WOH 3-6 hours a day.


----------



## esmlranch (Jan 16, 2007)

ds is 25 months and still no af. (this even despite taking vitex and other methods to bring back fertility. we are ttc)
My body is just stubborn!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

9 months PP on the dot with dd. I'm tandeming now and cosleeping with both, ds is 12 months, and my cycle hasn't returned yet.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

16 mo - when DS started sleeping some 4 hour intervals finally!

with DD i'm convinced i'll get it back sooner... she is sleeping at least one 4.5 hour interval at night, usually 5 hours, sometimes 6 or 7. we're at 3 months tomorrow and no AF yet, thankfully!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Nine weeks postpartum! Waaaah!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Around 7months pp...

dd2 is a month old and I still have lochia from her birth, but I'm curious to see if tandem nursing delays AF more.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

6.5 months...despite the fact that ds wasn't on solids and nursed at least every 2 hours around the clock. It'll come back when it wants, I suppose!


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

DD is 13 months, almost, and no signs of starting yet. I kinda like it!


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

For 1 day. Extremely light. We'll see what comes next.


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

4 or 5 mos. and while tandem nursing. Gah--so unfair!


----------



## kht2006 (Jun 28, 2007)

Not yet, and DD is 12 months


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

5 months with my daughter. My son is 11 months now and I don't have it back yet/


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

18.5 months, 3 weeks after I started a part time job and was away from James for more than a few hours during the day. I'm betting if I hadn't gotten that job it would have stayed away longer. I was away pretty consistantly for around 4-5 hours a day...never did that before.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

8 months.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

5 *weeks* pp








:




























:














:


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

3 months with DD. I thought because she slept through the night so early (at 2 weeks) that must be it. Well, DS didn't sleep through the night, nursed every two hours, etc and it came back at 2 months with him


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

I didn't vote, dd is almost 18 months and no AF yet. If I miss more than 1 feeding in a row though I have spotted a tiny bit.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

15 months and no sign of AF yet... ds has gone a couple of 4 - 4 1/2 hour stretches without nursing - during the day.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

8 months pp. I was so surprised - it took me a minute to figure out why I was bleeding








ETA: My DD goes, at most, 3 hours between nursing (day or night) but it's usually 1.5-2 hours at the most.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I didn't vote since DS is 16 months and no AF yet.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I got mine back regularly 14mos pp. I did have one AF when dd was 3mos but I was pumping exclusively while she was in the nicu so I figured that was why. Once she came home and was nursing and cosleeping no monthly for me until 14mos. I didn't miss it either


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I got mine back 4 mos. pp, much to my surprise and was regular ever since. I was expecting at least 6 mos. but the plus was that AF was MUCH more manageable pp so it wasn't so upsetting.


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

6 weeks pp with all 3.


----------



## joeysmom1729 (Sep 12, 2006)

15 months here and AF yet.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

15 months PP and no AF. Didn't vote.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

I EBF, co-sleep and delayed solids til 8 months, and that's when it came back.


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

I have exclusively nursed all my children for the first year, and nursed completely on demand , and I still got my period 3 months after the first two, and four months after the third. My first nursed for more than 3 years, and I nursed throughout my third pregnancy, and I'm still nursing the baby. I always wished for a longer reprieve!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Part-time cosleeper and breastfeeder (supplemented quite a bit after having supply issues) and didn't get my period back until he stopped nursing entirely at around 9 months. At that point he'd been down to 1-2 feedings a day for a while, and still no period. I was pleasantly surprised by that.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

AF started just a few days after dd turned 6 months old. We were nursing on demand, all day long and all night long. It seemed she was breastfeeding as often as is possible for a child to breastfeed! But still AF showed up after 6 months.


----------



## zzwhitejd (Jul 5, 2005)

DD, 7-9 months, I forget exactly... but I night nursed until age 2! Co-slept until 9 months when *SHE* would not co-sleep any longer.


----------



## Acugirl (Jan 1, 2003)

I didnt get AF back until after 2 yrs! My dd coslept and bf every two hrs for 2 + yrs though! It wasn't until I started night weaning that AF came back.

One yr and counting this time around...
I don't miss it, but would like some sleep!


----------



## onemoremom (Jun 8, 2007)

3 months for me.


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

DANGIT! I started my moon yesterday, a few days shy of 9 mo PP. (I voted in the 9-10 month category.) It's kinda interesting...my friend had just told me that she's pregnant, too. I wonder if my body is trying to tell me something?!?


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

I got mine the day after my ds had his first bite of solid food (around 6.5 mos.) Perhaps a coincidence, but it was shocking to me.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

It was just about 18 months for both DS1 and DD. DS1 was an alnight nurser and DD slept through from 5 weeks. With DS1, it came back almost a month to the day after I stopped pumping at work. With DD, it didn't really seem to be triggered by anything.

With DS2, it was 16 months, and he's an all night nurser.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

My body must have missed that memo.









First child EBF for 5 months, night nursed to 7 months, part time coslept.

Second child EBF for 7 months, still night nursing at 12 months, full time cosleeping.

BOTH times I got my period back at *exactly* 7 months post partum, to the day. I thought that was pretty freaky.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dd was 8 months old when AF came back and she was still nursing every hour during they day and maybe 3 hours at night, though that was rare.


----------



## BakingMama (Oct 18, 2005)

I didn't vote b/c af hasn't come back and ds is 17 1/2 months.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

DS is 12 months and nothing yet (so I could not answer poll), I also work full time and pump, just cut down pumping to once a day at work so we'll see if that makes a difference, not that I want it back at this time!

I also have PCOS if that has anything to do with it (but had regular AF before).


----------



## chillmama (Apr 12, 2007)

5.5 WEEKS and every 28 days since then (DS is 9 months)!
Lucky, I guess...
at least regular.


----------



## batsora (Dec 27, 2004)

7mos with ds
dd now 9mos and no AF but am tandem nursing


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

dd is 13 months, and no sign of my cycle yet, which is cool because i WOH 1-3 days a week (8hour or more days)! with ds, i got my cycle back at 15 months because i left him with dp for a week when i went out of the country. ds went right back to nursing when i came home and continued to nurse for over a year more, but i got my period about a month after i came home. i had 2 more cycles then got pregnant again!! (planned)


----------



## AmyVT (Jun 29, 2006)

3 months, even with nursing at least every 2 hours and co-sleeping. No fair!


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

we did not co sleep with our first(he woudln't) and I got it back at 5 months pp...we exclusivly bfed

with ds2 I co slept nursed exclusively ever 2-3 hours day and night and still go it back at 7 months...


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

16 months with my first son, 23 months with my second.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I got one period a few months ago but nothing else since. DD is almost 11 months. I also still nurse my older DD once a day.

With my older DD I think it came back around six months. I was WOH 20-30 hours a week, though, so I wonder if that mattered? I was pumping, but that's not exactly the same.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

10 weeks pp, no pacis or bottles

5 months pp while tandem nursing and cosleeping with both!







:


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
we co-sleep, EBF and dd nursed non stop but i still got af back at 6 months







:

me too!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Wow! It surprised me to see that the first option has the most votes! Makes me feel better! I hate being one of the ones who did all the ecological/LAM BF'ing stuff and STILL got AF back early! (4.5 months PP for me)


----------



## Snuggles (May 4, 2004)

20-Months with both of my children.

I also had one false-start with both children at around 15-Months.


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

4 months PP with my daughter. I nursed on demand and we co-slept ... I'm hoping for a longer break this time around.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

21m pp with ds#2 (first dc to breastfeed)


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

6.5 weeks PP here. Yup, weeks, not months. Lucky me.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

DD will be 16 months on Wednesday, and I'm still waiting for AF.


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

24 months for me, but maybe it was b/c I was nursing twins?


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

14 months old here and still no AF.

Thanks for this thread - I was actually just starting to get nervous 'she' hasn't shown yet!


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

First child..hmm I think it was around *eight weeks* after birth.

Second child *six weeks*. One week after my lochia stopped.

Period is like clock work every 26-28 days.

EBF round the clock, co-sleeping and never leaving my child's side at all.

Seriously I feel like i was ripped off. Thank goodness for the Diva Cup or I would be one unhappy camper.


----------



## JoyMommy (Nov 12, 2006)

I breastfed on demand, co-slept, never used pacifiers or bottles, etc. with all 3.

With my first Af came back at around 8 months, I was vegan (which FOR MY BODY was not a good idea and my hormones were all over the place). With #2, it was at 14 months but I did encourage it using alot of fertility herbs and willpower, had one cycle and got pregnant, we were TTC sot that was a good thing. With #3 he's nearly 16 months and still no AF-YIPEE!

My hormones became normal once I began eating better for my body. It seems that the omega-3 rich foods somehow kept my hormones normal. I eat alot of seafood, especially salmon and take Cod Lvier Oil everyday.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD is nearly 11 months old. She nurses around the clock (every 1-2 hours), never had a paci or even bottle, won't drink from a sippy, and won't eat solids. I just got my first AF. In addition, 2 weeks ago I had all sorts of my early pregnancy signs and took several pg tests. I must have ovulated and everything!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ds is nearly 16 months old. I had my first period at 5 months pp. I breastfed on demand, co-sleep, ds never took a paci or bottle. I am surprised by the poll results. I thought I was just a fertile freak!!


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

I bf'd my dd exclusively for 10 months, and then extended bf'd until she was 3.5 yrs and co-slept until she was 4. I still got AF 5 months post-partum. I think it had to do with not losing any of the pregnancy weight I had gained (except for the obvious pounds from giving birth). Nursing didn't help the weight melt off so I think being overweight caused AF to return so soon.


----------



## SativaStarr (Jul 16, 2007)

8 weeks PP.. apparently Im one of the unlucky ones


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Only 10 weeks PP


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

Just got it back, 5 months pp. I think it's b/c ds went through a few nights of sleeping 7-8 hour stretches (glorious!) w/o nursing. Now he's teething and up several times a night, so I'm hoping my period will disappear again for a while!


----------



## mayamama (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm only at 12 months, but there's still no sign of AF. I couldn't vote because there's no box for me. I think I'm just ultra sensitive to BF. I hope it comes by next summer because we want to ttc then.


----------



## TheAJs (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm only at 4 months pp and no AF yet, but I SWEAR I had fertile CM earlier this week. I know it well since I used FAM to get pregnant! I am really quite content with AF's absence though...


----------

